# 1st successful night track!



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have never done any tracking with my dog, but we have been doing some nosework and she picked that up really quickly...soo...

As I was leaving the dog park a few nights ago I saw a couple frantically calling for their dog out in the parking lot, so I stopped and asked what was going on. Turns out as they were leaving the park, the previous person hadn't latched the outside gate, so when they let their dog into the exit area (most all dog parks that I've seen have a double gated entrance and exit area where people can leash or unleash their dogs), their dog just bolted out into the parking area and took off running. They knew the general direction she headed, but it was getting dark so they didn't see if she kept going that way or where she went from there. 

Wanting to help if I could, I suggested that maybe Nyx could help narrow their search. I explained to them that she'd never done any tracking, but that she seems to have a great nose for it, and might be able to follow their dog's scent. They were happy to try it, so I went to my car and put Nyx's flat collar with her tags on it on her, as well as a lighted collar to help keep track of her, then went over to their car so she could smell the scent of their dog. Then we went to the spot where they'd seen their dog last and I told her to "find Bella". 

After only about 100 yds, the dirt path/road we were on turned to pavement, and although I could tell a couple times that Nyx was definitely "in odor", other times she seemed to be just randomly searching. It wasn't long before the 6 ft leash she was on seemed to be hindering her ability to follow the scent, so I took it off. 

At that point she began casting all around, but generally kept heading forward so we followed along. We were on a paved road, with grassy areas on both sides that lead into an airport. At times Nyx was following the road, and other times running along the sides in the grass, crossing back and forth from one side to the other. I honestly couldn't tell if she was "following" anything, or just thought we were out for a fun run at night LOL! But she kept heading forward so we kept going.

When we got to the entrance to the airport there was some traffic, so I had to recall Nyx and wait for several cars to go by, before setting her off to "find Bella" again. She casted around the airport entrance a bit, then entered the airport, which is surrounded by an 8 ft chailink fence, took a hard right between the fence and a hangar building, and quickly disappeared around the other side of the building.

We didn't follow, just watched and waited...hoping that if Nyx found Bella she might follow her back to us. By now it was completely dark and we didn't have flashlights, and we weren't sure if it was advisable or legal to enter the airport grounds. So after a couple more minutes I decided to recall Nyx and give up.

Back at our cars, I again wished them luck and apologized for not having found their dog, then Nyx and I loaded up and headed home.

The next night at the park, I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw Bella entering with her owner!

It turns out, that after we left the lady who owned Bella decided to drive back and into the airport, to call for her dog a bit more. She headed the direction Nyx had indicated going around that first hangar building to the right and started calling...and sure enough after calling just a few times Bella came running up!

So I guess we'll never know for sure if Nyx was following the scent or it was just a wild coincidence. But I think the former, and couldn't be happier that we were able to help!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Outstanding! Best example of "incidental training" I've ever heard. LOL! Guess we know what you guys will be working on this winter.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> I have never done any tracking with my dog, but we have been doing some nosework and she picked that up really quickly...soo...
> 
> As I was leaving the dog park a few nights ago I saw a couple frantically calling for their dog out in the parking lot, so I stopped and asked what was going on. Turns out as they were leaving the park, the previous person hadn't latched the outside gate, so when they let their dog into the exit area (most all dog parks that I've seen have a double gated entrance and exit area where people can leash or unleash their dogs), their dog just bolted out into the parking area and took off running. They knew the general direction she headed, but it was getting dark so they didn't see if she kept going that way or where she went from there.
> 
> ...


That's unbelievable!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome. Our dogs are so smart!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like she’s ready for a TD!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

This is an amazing story!


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Bravo Nyx!

It is amazing how much and how quickly they figure things out ?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm glad you were there and they were willing to try. Excellent story


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is very cool experience! The nose can sure be very helpful and a great gift to have.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Good girl Nyx! So, I guess she showed you which direction to work her talents.


----------

